# Old (20th Century) Watch Sunday



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Put this on before coming to work...

*Citizen cal.8110 23 Jewels, circa 1970s*


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thought I was going to get in first today!!

Anyhow, off to bed shortly but will be wearing a 1976 Seiko 6105 the moment I wake up


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Also off to bed shortly .. but tomorrow I'm thinking of wearing the new guy .. had it >48 hours now, but have yet to strap it on!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Looooong way to Sunday here but I'll be wearing a Citizen also. This 1972 Hisonic hummer that just arrived from Japan today. Have to let it get used to US atmospere  .


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This LIP quartz tomorrow.

Bertrand


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Not Sunday here yet, but I'm going to bring this one out again. Just arrived on Friday and haven't had a chance to clean her up. The _brown spots_ on the dial seem to be a varnish like film. Anybody have any ideas what it might be?

*NOS 1930's New Haven Compensated *










I've been wearing this one for most of the week

*1920's Elgin Deco TIVOLI*




























I'm really hoping that Sunday will bring about a change of weather. We had some snow overnight. :huh:

Here's what it looked like from our deck (balcony) this morning.  It was 22 Deg C last weekend :bb:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Prima in the morning:










Cheers


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i might give this owd sekonda a dusting down when i get up 










or mebbe this lip 










or possibly this lip (yup, 2 lips= a pair of lips :tongue2: )










i used to be indescisive but now i'm not so sure 

have a nice sunday

john.......


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Seamaster GMT, if anyone was thinking about getting one of these, they won't want to now, after seeing mine 26 times! Look at the dirt and grime, I wear it everywhere.










Later,

William


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

rondeco said:


> It's usually where the laquer discolours Larry , you can take a chance and try and clean it off but if the printing underneath is water based ink you'll lose that too. I've done three in the past with mixed results , two of them cleaned off fine but the third one had Antimagnetic printed in red around the top edge of the sub seconds dial and that came off - it didn't touch the numbers or dial name though. I use a cotton bud with Cream of Tartare mixed to a runny paste with warm water , rinse it often under a runnng tap so you can see what's happening.
> 
> Nice looking watch , are the lugs articulated ? .
> 
> Ron


Ron,

Thanks for the tip! I'll give it a try and let you know how it goes. I'm pretty sure that it has sat for a long time without moving. The hands were very stiff to set, but it did start after I had wound it. There is a watchmaker within walking distance from were I work so I'll check him out and have it cleaned and lubricated.

Can you recommend anything that I could do to preserve the leather strap? As far as I can tell it's never been worn.

BTW, the lugs are not articulated.

Larry


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This all day...










I really like that cut corner Elgin....superb example, beautiful engraving.

Have a great Sunday everyone.

Alexus.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Is there any "tertia" available somewhere?

Bertrand



dapper said:


> Prima in the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





johnbaz said:


> i might give this owd sekonda a dusting down when i get up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Precision This morning.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Old Speedy for me today 1969 version ........


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

sunday's a seamaster day for me


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Think it'll be this one today:










Becoming a bit of a Sunday regular ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im at a Christening all day today and I think a touch of gold might go with my suit...

SpeedSonic F300...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Audemars today.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

In work  wearing this


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Still this one:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Omega Seamaster F300


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Larry from Calgary said:


>


On first glance I thought that was a bed 

This one today for me. Perfect Sunday watch IMO. 










Rich


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Larry from Calgary said:


> rondeco said:
> 
> 
> > It's usually where the laquer discolours Larry , you can take a chance and try and clean it off but if the printing underneath is water based ink you'll lose that too. I've done three in the past with mixed results , two of them cleaned off fine but the third one had Antimagnetic printed in red around the top edge of the sub seconds dial and that came off - it didn't touch the numbers or dial name though. I use a cotton bud with Cream of Tartare mixed to a runny paste with warm water , rinse it often under a runnng tap so you can see what's happening.
> ...


Larry, you can't beat boiled linseed oil for leather, IMHO. Rub it in well and leave to dry; repeat until the strap is soft and malleable. I've done many like this, the advantage is that the oil penetrates right into the leather, rather than staying on the surface like many waxes.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Toshi said:


> This one today for me. Perfect Sunday watch IMO.


Perfect for any/every day if you ask me ..


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Omega Marine Chronometer for me...


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Rolex Air King today










Jon


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Minerva Pythagore on this Sunday


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

An old Stowa for Sunday morning....


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

One of my grail. Very nice one.

Bertrand



tertius said:


> Think it'll be this one today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

It maybe beaten up and covered in wabi but I bet she could tell a few good stories,










Looks SO much better in the steel..... :lol:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Longines - back in fashion, or never went out of?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Not long been after my nightshift, left a bit early this morning.

Wearing this today, it never used to get much wrist time as it never sat well on a strap , but i have recently tracked down the correct bracelet ( NOS )for it, and its much better

Great shapes, brilliantly constructed bracelet, and an 18k white gold fluted bezel to boot.....










Enjoy your Sunday all, mine my well see me heading to the Pub later..... :tongue2:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll start with this 1960's Swiss Technos handwinder. Can't tell you much about it, other than judging by the quality of the watch it was probably pretty expensive when new.










Staying with handwinders, later today will change to this Seagull Chrono, which again unfortunately I can't tell you a whole lot about other than it is in superb condition and now fitted with a very nice navy blue leather strap which suits it perfectly. (Sellers photo used without permission).










Rob


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Haven't taken this off since I took delivery on Friday.










I've let it wind down to see what the power reserve is like, it stopped this morning at 11. That's a full 48 hours, not bad considering it's 41 years old it's only supposed to have a 38 hrs reserve! The movement looks immaculate too.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This one is older than me, so I think it qualifies:

Seamaster with a calibre 353 bumper from between 1950 and 1955 (probably around 1952 going by the movement number). Second hand isn't original, though.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Currently going with this Seiko


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just got up and after browsing my watch shelves finally decide on this pair...

* Utex 17 Jewels circa 1940s/50s?*










*Berlis 17 Jewels, circa 1940s/50s?*


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Just got up and after browsing my watch shelves finally decide on this pair...
> 
> * Utex 17 Jewels circa 1940s/50s?*
> 
> ...


Separated at birth, perhaps? 

Later,

William


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Well the precision.....eh....isnt.

So have changed to an old favourite.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

rondeco said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > Ron,
> ...


There's always dubbin... there always was bl**dy dubbin... which the British Army reckoned was the best for leather. Or, if you know any horsey people; saddlesoap.

I've switched to this, now on a black Omega leather for a funeral tomorrow...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's my today old watch:



















Yeah, 1906 is in the 20th century too...

Andreas


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Swapped over to the 6309 now, need to do some crap for the 710 so don't want to risk the 6105


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Well, this one is at least last century:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Haven't taken it off in a week! Such a cool cool watch!


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

tranber70 said:


> One of my grail. Very nice one.
> 
> Bertrand
> 
> ...


Cheers it is very nice - just back from a service, *crown refit* and new crystal at LVMH - which makes it all the more galling that when I went to put it on the flippin' crown fell off ... :nono:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Stanford said:


> This one is older than me, so I think it qualifies:
> 
> Seamaster with a calibre 353 bumper from between 1950 and 1955 (probably around 1952 going by the movement number). Second hand isn't original, though.


I like that very much, lovely lugs...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Shock, horror! I wore no watch until just now as I have been ceiling painting!

Have now put this one on

Pronto German WWII watch










Cheers

Mark


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry Mac but I've swapped back to my SD, it's not been getting much wrist time over the weekend so it's feeling left out 










BTW I still can't get over the reserve on these, although I wear it at least every other day it's not stopped for over 3 weeks...  gotta be a record for me


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Squealed like a hog when I put this on, wheeeee  :lol:


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Dreadnought


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Looooong way to Sunday here but I'll be wearing a Citizen also. This 1972 Hisonic hummer that just arrived from Japan today. Have to let it get used to US atmospere  .


Love that one Bill, you don't see a Japanese tuning fork vey often.


----------

